
Bill Binney: How the NSA Tracks You (SHA2017) - betolink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZzB2iA_tM
======
vinchuco
previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14947330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14947330)

